# RAD (anybody remember?)



## DozerGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

One of my favorite movies when I was A kid. Anybody else old enough to remember?.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Nov 29, 2009)

yup pretty classic flick... right alongside gleaming the cube


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

And thrashin'


----------



## stretch (Nov 29, 2009)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> One of my favorite movies when I was A kid. Anybody else old enough to remember?.


Was there a scene where two BMX rider went down a water-slide during their getaway? I remembered a BMX movie in the 80's, but didn't remember the title.


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

it was called ass sliding. Just found a bad vhs rip of the movie.


----------



## cornaljoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm.... wrong topic.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 30, 2009)

Kinda funny.....I remember this movie only from posters when I worked at a movie theater years ago.  Never actually saw the movie itself though.


----------

